# RN Request



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Anyone ex Andrew who can help me finding RN records and campaign awards as imparted to me by his son... 
Stoker Herbert Sidney Bill.. RN time circa 1936 to early 1950's when he was medically discharged.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

R651400,
All RN records after 1923 are still with the Ministry of Defence and the next of kin should apply using the guidance on this form: https://www.gov.uk/requests-for-personal-data-and-service-records. Free to spouse otherwise £30.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Much appreciated Hugh.. Will on pass to the family. Tks vm.


----------

